# Modified Nationals | 1st - 3rd June | Peterborough



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Modified Nationals | 1st - 3rd June | Peterborough#


Whos going?


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

havnt been for years!will have to have a look and see what i am up to on that date?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Save me starting a new thread but is anyone going?

About 12 of us are going from ES6.


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

I am going will be in my A4 on CMMOC stand.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ian-83 said:


> I am going will be in my A4 on CMMOC stand.


Will look out for you matey, I'm on the ES6 stand.


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

I will look out for your car once I am a bit sober Sat afternoon!


----------

